# [SOLVED] IE8 and Opacity



## SemiSkim (Feb 13, 2010)

It seems IE8 is useless when it comes to opacity. I found something about IE8 requiring -ms-filter (really stupidly long winded) for it to work or something. My question is how can I set the opacity of an object with javascript in IE8? 

I hate IE so much.....I don't understand why they can't use opacity like everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

http://joseph.randomnetworks.com/archives/2006/08/16/css-opacity-in-internet-explorer-ie/

I am not sure if this still applies but this may help...


----------



## SemiSkim (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

I have already accounted for this because it is what I thought IE uses, but IE8 seems to have a different setting(-ms-filter) and its driving me up the wall, I have no idea how i can use it in javascript.  Thanks for the post anyway.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

Try this site, I don't understand it but you may...

http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/09/08/microsoft-css-vendor-extensions.aspx


----------



## SemiSkim (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

Thanks for the link again, unfortunately I have already seen that page and it's for CSS, the problem I have is I need to change it with Javascript.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

Couple of sites which may help

http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...s-old-opacity-filter-work-javascript-ie8.html


http://www.itnewb.com/v/Cross-Browser-CSS-Opacity-and-the-JavaScript-Fade-Fading-Effect


Unfortuatly mate, that is all the help I can give as I had never heard of ms-filter...


----------



## SemiSkim (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

Thanks for the help.

Iv given up and done a fix that means it looks UGLY in IE (images are rendered horribly!), but I don't care, it's a rubbish browser and I have control over the browser being used as its in a Content Management System anyway.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: IE8 and Opacity*

Oh well, IE needs sorting. Maybe compatabily mode will work, try that and see if it looks ok.

You can mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu...


----------

